# Carmelo Anthony Arrested on Suspicion of DUI



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER (AP)—NBA star Carmelo Anthony has been arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence.
> 
> Police say the Denver Nuggets forward was arrested early Monday on Interstate 25. He was pulled over for weaving and failing to dim his lights.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AiOQczTXQbsXJvKiLJGxL328vLYF?slug=ap-nuggets-anthony-dui&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony was arrested early Monday morning on suspicion of driving under the influence, Denver police said.
> 
> Anthony was driving south on Interstate 25 at around 4 a.m. when he was pulled over and taken into custody. Denver police said he was driving a silver Mercedes and was stopped for failing to drive in a single lane and failing to dim lights. Several Denver media outlets reported that he was given a Breathalyzer test.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3346621


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If he had failed a series of sobriety tests like the 'media' state, he would not have been released on the scene.

That beign said, why can't these guy shire a driver when they're drunk?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Why is it that once every couple months Melo feels obligated to do something ****ing stupid that makes it hard to remain a fan?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> That beign said, why can't these guy shire a driver when they're drunk?



I wonder that same thing every time someone with that kind of $$$$ gets busted for DUI. Pay a buddy $200 to stay sober and drive. Simple solution!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> If he had failed a series of sobriety tests like the 'media' state, he would not have been released on the scene.
> 
> That beign said, why can't these guy shire a driver when they're drunk?





> Denver police don't jail DUI suspects and Anthony was no exception, Hahn said.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3346621


...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Why is it that once every couple months Melo feels obligated to do something ****ing stupid that makes it hard to remain a fan?


A 23 year-old convicted of drunk driving? It's hardly a big deal.

Then again, as an Iverson fan I am completely desensitized.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> A 23 year-old convicted of drunk driving? It's hardly a big deal.
> 
> Then again, as an Iverson fan I am completely desensitized.


It's not just the one thing, and believe me as I'm far from subscribing to the "kid's a thug, clearly not a good person" club as you can get. It's just that between this, the fight at the Garden, the airport pot ordeal, the Stop Snitchin DVD, at some point, as a fan, you get some sick of having to defend your favorite player all the time. And as an AI fan, I know you can relate.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

its hardly a big deal?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

as a fan its pretty annoying when a player does something like this. a lot of 20 something year old kids get into this situation. its not because melo is a bad dude or whatever you will read in the media. Melo hasn't competely grown up yet. You've got Lebron going 101, so I hate reading articles like on yahoo attacking Melo like he is any worse than anyone else.
at the end of the day I enjoy watching basketball played at a high level. I really dont care about the endorsed products, "nba cares" bs, or any other marketing the player is involved in. I turn on the tv or go to a game to watch basketball at its best. I don't look up to the vast majority of these players (great guys like Mutombo aside). 
You all remember charles barkley " I am not a role model". I grew up in that generation. I wanted to play like Charles but that was about it. You dont see me throwing people through windows or spitting on girls. If parents get involved these are non issues. Let the legal system take its course and move on.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

great post.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> A 23 year-old convicted of drunk driving? It's hardly a big deal.
> 
> Then again, as an Iverson fan I am completely desensitized.


Drunk driving is always a big deal. People seem to have a hard time grasping the fact that they are driving a gigantic two ton weapon on the roads. People die because of things like this. 

And I'm not trying to be overly dramatic about it, but it seems to often that people don't really appreciate that they can very easily kill people behind the wheel of a car, even when they're not drunk. Heck, just a couple of weeks ago my aunt killed someone on a motorcycle because she just didn't see him when she made a turn. Now she has to worry about facing vehicular manslaughter charges. And someone is dead now. 

The same thing happens when people distract themselves by reading or using makeup or a cell phone while they're driving. People don't realize just how dangerous it is driving something so huge at 60 mph.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I ride a bike to work most days, and it's amazing how many people can miss a 6'3" guy wearing red whiel htey're talking on a phone.

I nearly got killed about 5 times in a two week span last summer.

It's ridiculous.


----------

